# Negro (apodo cariñoso)



## PWFD

Bonjour!

Je suis en train de traduire un roman argentin et j'aimerais un équivalent en français de Negro comme surnom affectueux.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## lpfr

No creo que eso exista en francés. Ahora esta a la moda "black" para evitar de utilizar "noir". Pero "black" es neutro y no afectuoso.


----------



## PWFD

Gracias! Ya pensé en esto, pero busco algo de más cariños...


----------



## PWFD

Est-ce que Frangin, ça serait possible?


----------



## lunar

je serais de l'avis de garder _Negro_, presque comme un nom propre. Style "poil de carotte" !
En espagnol on utilise aussi _mulata_, mais pour la mentalité coloniale française cela n'a rien d'affectif. C'est dans le contexte et grâce au ton de l'écriture, que l'on comprendra qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un terme pejoratif.


----------



## PWFD

C'est vrai que cette solution me tente pas mal... Mais l'idée très dépréciative de négro qui reste présente me dérange, surtout que ça n'a rien à voir... Déjà que le personnage principal s'appelle Veneno: à garder (on "entend" vénéneux") ou à remplacer par Poison?


----------



## lunar

Est-ce qu'il s'agit d'un texte contemporain?


----------



## PWFD

Il est de 2006.


----------



## lunar

Le langage est donc moderne et populaire, voire argotique...


----------



## PWFD

Certes, oui, en effet...


----------



## lunar

Peut-être faudra-t-il le (les), (car _veneno _c'est pas triste, non plus) rebaptiser?...
si se me ocurre algo genial lo anotaré aquí. promis!


----------



## PWFD

Muchísimas gracias, mais pour Veneno, c'est voulu et ça lui colle bien!


----------



## raidam

Bonjour, 

Pas facile de trouver un équivalent de Négro en français qui puisse servir de surnom et qui ne sois pas péjoratif... Si ton texte est contemporain, il me vient quelques mots que j'ai deja entendu genre Renoi ( noire) ou blackos comme surnom plus ou moins "affectif"... Mais c'est très subjectif et ça dépend de chacun... Bon courage si jamais j'ai une idée je t'en fais part.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit, 

Pas sûre que ce soit encore contemporain: _(le) noiraud_

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## PWFD

Merci pour les propositions! Que de créativité!

Je continue à tendre l'oreille autour de moi pour saisir exactement l'utilisation que font les porteños de ce mot.


----------



## IsaSol

Je suis d'accord avec vous tous, il faut éviter Négro qui, en français n'a rien, mais alors rien d'affectueux ( c'est plutôt le contraire...)
Tu peux trouver un nom en te rapprochant de :* Métis* ou *Afro.*
Mon p'tit métis, tout de suite, c'est plus affectueux. 
Sinon,tu peux te tourner vers les couleurs, comme Ebène, chocolat, etc... 
J'ai un ami black qui signe ses mails: cacaoman...
A toi de voir, bonne chance!


----------



## lpfr

Est-ce que nos compatriotes des caraibes n'auraient pas un petit nom bien à eux?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Vivant à BAires, *PWFD*, tu as certainement pu remarquer que les argentins utilisent *Negro* comme surnom affectueux (seulement avec les amis, donc) de la même façon qu'ils utilisent Flaco, Gordo, Turco, Tano, Gaita, etc., selon l'aspect physique de l'interlocuteur (brunâtre, maigrichon, grassouillet) ou selon son origine (Arabe, Italien, Espagnol). 
Puisque, en français, il n'existe apparemment pas de surnom affectueux parfaitement équivalent à *Negro*, il faudra, à mon avis, choisir un quelconque surnom: pote, fils, fiston, petit, frérot, grand, vieux, jeunot, gros, etc. 
Je me demande si *Brunet* pourrait faire l'affaire.


----------



## PWFD

Décidément, les idées sont nombreuses!

C'est en effet bien de présiser que ici, Negro, ne fait pas forcément référence à quelqu'un de couleur – c'est le cas du personnage qui m'intéresse: il n'est pas métis pour deux sous...

Brunet fait un peu vieillot, mais je pensais (je crois que je l'ai écrit plus haut) à quelque chose du genre Frangin.

Peut-être, aussi, un surnom affectueux hispanisant de type Amigo (mais un peu trop générique, sans doute).

Je ne pensais pas que ma petite question naïve déclancherait autant de réactions... Ça me réjouit!


----------



## josepbadalona

Pour Veneno, tu as "Venin" qui a une allure de nom propre aussi ...


----------



## PWFD

Merci pour l'idée!

Est-ce que j'ouvre un autre fil pour Veneno?

Venin, j'y ai pensé, mais en français, Poison fait plus surnom.

Le problème, aussi, c'est que Veneno évoque d'autre prénoms en "o" (Roberto, Fernando, etc.) et Venin, à part Mathurin et Firmin... Même chose pour Poison (pris comme prénom et pas comme surnom) qui nous renvoie à des femmes (Manon, Marion, etc.).

Comme, d'après ce que m'a dit l'auteur, il faudrait aller plus du côté du serpent que du champignon, est-ce que je vais construire quelque chose comme Venimo? Un peu trop bricolage...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Sans vouloir te faire renoncer à l'une quelconque des propositions dont tu disposes, *PWFD*, contrairement à *Negro*, il me semble que tu devrais conserver le nom original de *Veneno*. Non seulement ça t'éviterait de te tourmenter mais, surtout, tu conserverais le caractère hispano-argentin du récit.


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> Vivant à BAires, *PWFD*, tu as certainement pu remarquer que les argentins utilisent *Negro* comme surnom affectueux (seulement avec les amis, donc) de la même façon qu'ils utilisent Flaco, Gordo, Turco, Tano, Gaita, etc., selon l'aspect physique de l'interlocuteur (brunâtre, maigrichon, grassouillet) ou selon son origine (Arabe, Italien, Espagnol).



Voilà un argentin vivant à Buenos Aires qui est absolument d'accord avec mon ami Víctor, sauf pour ce qui est du rapport physique.

Tous ces surnoms qu'il a décliné n'ont rien à voir avec l'aspect physique de celui à qui il est adressé: il peut être *maigre* et qu'on lui dise *Gordo*; il peut être *gras* et qu'on lui dise *Flaco*, et il peut être aussi bien *blanc* et qu'on lui dise *Negro*.

Quand même, ce qui n'est pas possible est qu'il soit *chinois* et qu'on lui dise *Turco*, mais certainement il peut être *arabe* et on lui dira de même *Turco*, ça sans aucun doute.

Donc, tu peut mettre n'importe quoi. Pourvu que ce soit affectueux, ça fera l'affaire.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> Tous ces surnoms qu'il a décliné n'ont rien à voir avec l'aspect physique de celui à qui il est adressé: il peut être *maigre* et qu'on lui dise *Gordo*; il peut être *gras* et qu'on lui dise *Flaco*, et il peut être aussi bien *blanc* et qu'on lui dise *Negro*.


 
*Totor*, ¡me has dejado planchado! Y yo que, durante toda mi vida, creí que *Negro* se le aplicaba al _morocho_, al de cabello moreno.


----------



## PWFD

Merci pour les précisions!

Ce fil devient décidément de plus en plus passionnant!

C'est impressionnant à quel point les surnoms peuvent parler d'une société... Ça m'a déjà permis d'avoir une ou deux discussions interminables avec mes amis porteños...

A suivre...


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Me permito opinar sobre el tema por el hecho de que justamente mi sobrenombre es "La Negra", a pesar de ser descendiente de europeos, de piel muy blanca y ojos claros. Simplemente creo que el mote "quedó" porque tengo pelo negro, en contraposición a casi todos en mi grupo de amigos, que son rubios en su mayoría.
Creo que normalmente los sobrenombres nacen a partir de alguna cualidad que sí existe, pero que los amigos tienden a exagerar afectuosamente, por lo cual no hay que tomarlo muy al pie de la letra. 
También puede suceder que se utilice el contrario, irónicamente, como algún caso que conozco, y llamar "enano" a alguien que mide 1.96. 
En fin, lo importante es remarcar que es un sobrenombre afectuoso y que no no es una cuestión racial, como ya ha sido mencionado por varios foristas.
saludos


----------



## PWFD

Gracias por compartir tu experiencia! Voy a seguir pensando en esto!


----------



## PWFD

Hier soir, on m'a proposé Flaco comme équivalent local de Negro. Ça aurait l'avantage de ne pas avoir le même type de connatations négatives en français.


----------



## lpfr

Es una buena alternativa.


----------

